# Why I stopped hunting and Fishing in Wyoming



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I grew up hunting and fishing, mostly fishing in the beautiful state of Wyoming. But as time went by I noticed more and more the feeling that I simply was not welcome there. As time passed and I started taking my son to Wyoming for hunting and fishing trips, Wyoming, I am sure prompted by ranchers and other local land owners, passed their very restrictive trespass laws...owners don't need to post or in any other way identify their private property, and if you are caught even stepping one foot on their giant field of sagebrush, you would be not only harassed by the landowner but vigorously harassed and prosecuted by law enforcement. It got so bag, and I assume it is still the same way, if you even drove down a road with private property on either side, you would be met and followed and glared at, even yelled at, by the landowner until you left the area. It didn't take too many times of hearing "go back to Utah you "F***ing Mormon" before I took the hint and did as I was told. If you feel the same way when you enter their little hate filled, narrow minded state, do as I did, spend your hunting and fishing dollars in a more "hunter friendly" state like Idaho, Montana, Washington...or hell, just about anyplace but Wyoming.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad you feel that way :roll: 
Just means 1 less person competing for tags. I have had nothing but great experiences in Wyoming the last 10 years.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I have had more bad notes left on my truck in Idaho then any other state.
My son drew a great elk tag in wyomings limited entry unit last year
and the residents we met while hunting were friendly.
I wouldn't give up on the state. There are good and bad every where you go.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like some personal bad experiences. I have been going to othere states for the past 27 years. Wyoming and now Montana and the people have been extremely generous to us. Invited back every time. Sorry to hear about your experiences.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I must admit it has been many years...about 20 since I've been up there and I hope it has changed. They may have been at the forefront of nasty land owners and since the rest of the country has now caught up, the Wyoming guys seem normal.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze BP, switch to decaf.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I love hunting in Wyoming. There is a ton of antelope and good mule deer too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> It didn't take too many times of hearing "go back to Utah you "F***ing Mormon" before I took the hint and did as I was told


I yell that all the time while hunting in the Uintas above Vernal. :mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OH, hell, I know, guess sometimes you remember the old days and get a little bitter about stuff that happened to you ...a long time ago. I know most folks aren't that way anywhere, probably never where. I'll try and do better and keep on a happy face. 



fixed blade said:


> I yell that all the time while hunting in the Uintas above Vernal


ah, so that was you I heard, FB, or is it just "Blade"... :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nobody has said a bad thing to me yet......................of course I have Wyoming plates on my truck!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Nobody has said a bad thing to me yet......................of course I have Wyoming plates on my truck!


Actually I drove passed Rock springs a couple of weeks ago and I yelled it out the window to you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It seems like there are A holes in every state I have had my share of them in wyoming hopefully I can avoide them this year I wouldnt let a few jerks stop you from going.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They might be friendlier to you if you would stop marketing your shirts you make and distribute :mrgreen:


----------



## sheeparebeautiful (Sep 2, 2009)

the danged formal wear, bike and safety helmet give you away everytime don't they! lol


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I know, everytime I leave my home in Utah county to hunt Eastern Wyoming, all these non-residents show up from NE, IN, MI, WI, SD, KS, MO, IL etc.....

I mean, whats up with that?

Man, these non-residents are ruining my Wyo hunt spots! Why cant they just stay in their own states?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

So that is where the term "Wyoming Land Maggot" came from. My old man has been calling them that for years. :lol:


----------

